# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Máy CNC phù hợp nhu cầu

## quangcaohailong

Không biết các Bác nghĩ thế nào, nhưng các Bác nên xem tại sao Tàu làm những chiếc máy chỉ 20x30 mà vẫn bán ầm ầm, trong khi ta làm cứ tư vấn phải to phải khỏe, ai chả biết như thế làm tốt. nhưng với một số khách hàng thì lại không hợp nhu cầu. Vd: khách hàng cần 1 chiếc máy nhỏ, rẻ như của Tàu, không phải để kinh doanh đon thuần mà là để tham khảo thị trường, nhu cầu của thị trường nơi họ định kinh doanh thế nào, lượng đơn hàng bao nhiêu có phù hợp để đầu tư không? . nếu nhu cầu ko nhiều hoặc chưa có nhu cầu thì rút lại chờ thời cho đỡ tổn thất, chứ làm 1 em cả trăm triệu về cà tháng chạy được vài thứ rồi đắp chiếu thì có mà chết, Ngược lại nếu nhu cầu nhiều có nhiều đon hàng thì việc vay mượn thậm chí cắm nhà, đất sắm con 100-200 triệu cũng không phải gì ghê gớm. 
 trường hợp như thằng bạn mình các đây 2 năm nó về quê mở tiệm, mua cái máy cắt decan giá 3tr ( bèo,cũ, lỗi thời, rùa thôi rồi ) thế mà về quê cả Làng kéo đến coi. nửa năm sau nó sắm 1 em khác gần 20tr, còn cụ kia chả biết về đâu. vấn đề ở dây không phải máy thế nào mà là máy đó làm ra tiền thế nào. 
 đôi lời nhắn nhủ cho các bác để tư vấn cho khách hàng :Confused:

----------


## nhatson

vấn đề chính em nhìn thấy là vấn đề con người

china ,dại đa số mua về tự xử tốt, thậm chí sửa luôn

viet nam, đại đa số mua về ko tự xử được

b.r

----------


## dangtantu1988

em thấy đa số là cứ tư vấn mua máy to, phải chăng là việt nam không chế tạo đc máy nhỏ, hay là làm máy nhỏ tiền lời sẽ ít nên không làm. cái đó là em nói thẳng. nhiều người khách số tiền hạn chế, hoặc nhu cầu không nhiều, khi đi mua hoặc làm máy thì cứ nói là phải mua máy to. 
thực tế ngay chính em đây, ban đầu ý định chỉ mua máy nhỏ, vì vốn không có, nhu cầu chưa nhiều, kinh nghệm kiến thức bằng không, nhưng khi đi mua máy thì lại cứ tứ vấn máy to, làm mình thích thú nghe theo, về nhà vay tiền mua, cuối cùng nhu cầu ít, hàng k có, lãi đẻ, bây giwof em toàn chỉ đục hàng nhỏ thôi. chán. với số tiền đó có thể mua mấy con máy. 
em nghĩ những người bán nên tìm hiểu kỹ nhu cầu mua của họ thế nào, chỗ họ có làm ăn đc không,số vốn họ có bao nhiêu và tư vấn cho thật thà, đừng cứ máy ngon, máy to, rồi cuối cùng giao máy nhận tiền xong là bỏ rơi người ta luôn, bào hành bảo trì lôi thôi

----------


## writewin

ha ha h mới rúc vô đây, em thì ngược lại toàn tư vấn khách chọn máy side nhỏ cho dù khách có muốn làm side lớn hay ko, ko phải vì em ko làm side lớn dc, mà khi gặp khách em đều hỏi sản phẩm và công việc anh cần làm là j để chọn side cho hợp lý, đa phần em làm 6090 hoặc 9012 3 đầu cắt, còn kêu em làm 1223 6 hay 8 đầu em ko làm. vì 1m2 mà 6 đầu thì chỉ chạy dc 20 mà làm j có sản phần 20 dài 2m4, trừ 2 câu đối chử mà chử thì con ng làm nhanh hơn máy nhiều ^^,thà số tiền làm máy lớn em đắp vào bộ khung thật vững chắc để máy chạy thật ổn định

nói chung do khách có máu ham và cố ráng, ráng lên tới đó ráng thêm tí lở có j làm đồ to, mà ai nhờ máy về toàn chạy nhỏ, rồi máy nhiều đầu mà toàn chạy có 2 3 đầu 1 lúc là max, ha ha

----------

dangtantu1988

----------


## occutit

Em thấy các bác làm máy ở VN đa phần là vì lợi nhuận thôi. Với lại ai bảo các bác dại ( giống em ) đi mua máy gì cũng ko nên nhờ dân bán máy tư vấn... mà phải nhờ người biết về nó mà ko làm ăn kinh doanh gì thì nó mới thực tế. 

Em biết có nhiều kèo khóc không ra nước mắt. Ha ha.

----------


## dangtantu1988

lik mạnh cho anh, quá chuẩn. em mà sách máy nhiều đầu về chắc là khô dàu khô nhớt vì không hoạt đông, toàn chạy tranh đơn lẻ

----------


## Nam CNC

Đầu tiên là vấn đề về khách hàng , khách hàng phải biết rõ mình muốn gì tập trung vào cái gì thì người bán mới tư vấn được. Đa số em thấy bây giờ anh em không phải là người trong nghề, thấy người khác làm được thế là ầm ầm vay tiền vác máy về làm giống người ta nhưng họ đâu có biết được nhiều điều gì đâu. Các bác ra kinh doanh hay sản xuất nên nhớ điều này , 80% doanh nghiệp chết yểu vào 2 năm đầu tiên , còn lại thì rơi rụng dần vào 3 năm tiếp theo, ai tồn tại hết thì sẽ vững mạnh hơn.

--- Đầu tiên muốn làm gì thì phải hiểu biết nhiều thông tin về ngành nghề mình kinh doanh , như khách hàng, đơn hàng , nhu cầu, cái mình làm có tính chất thiết yêu hay tiên phong hay không ?
--- Biết rõ được thì tìm anh chàng nào đó hiểu rõ về ngành nghề và máy móc thì 1 chầu nhậu sẽ sáng thêm nhiều vấn đề liền.
--- Sau đó vác tiền tìm mấy ông bán máy , xác định rõ yêu cầu từ ban đầu , không bẻ hướng khi được uống nước đường từ cha bán máy. Nên tập trung vào chất lượng, hiệu quả sản xuất, tính tiện lợi của máy móc, và vấn đề hậu mãi.


--- Nói lung tung thế thôi, em thì chỉ khuyên các bác là đã đi theo sản xuất thì đầu tư rất nặng vốn , nhưng nó có tính ổn định cao , đừng ham đồ rẻ , nên lấy chất lượng và công nghệ mà đầu tư , tiền nào của đó , tránh trường hợp đầu tư dở dở ương ương , xài thì không hiệu quả hay hư vặt , bỏ đi mua con mới thì không thể ... thế là sống chung với lũ , kết quả là lỡ mất cơ hội và cuối cùng sẽ chết dần mòn .... hehehe.


    Điền hình bạn em nó làm được có 5 năm năm thôi, nó bây giờ hơn 500 nhân công, đầu tư tới nơi tới chốn , chơi toàn máy móc G7 hay máy móc do anh em bạn chế tạo theo công nghệ mới nhất ( tất nhiên là copy và cải tiến tốt nhất ) và bây giờ nó đứng đầu trong ngành rồi , nó làm trong ngành sản xuất nữ trang. Nói chuyện với nó , mày bây giờ kiếm lãi nhiều không ? nó nói lãi của nó là toàn bộ hệ thống đó , chưa có đồng lời nào hết , nhưng từ bây giờ thì tiền lãi sẽ về tay nó thôi , 1 năm của nó bằng 1 đời kiếm tiền của nhiều bác.


        Chắc nhờ admin thành lập 1 hội đồng thành viên tư vấn cho các bác sản xuất quá , anh em rãnh rỗi chẳng có ai để chém gió cả điển hình như em đây, chỉ làm được chiên gia chứ làm không nổi tiểu gia chứ nói gì đại gia.

----------

anhcos, dangtantu1988, linhdt1121

----------


## ít nói

> em thấy đa số là cứ tư vấn mua máy to, phải chăng là việt nam không chế tạo đc máy nhỏ, hay là làm máy nhỏ tiền lời sẽ ít nên không làm. cái đó là em nói thẳng. nhiều người khách số tiền hạn chế, hoặc nhu cầu không nhiều, khi đi mua hoặc làm máy thì cứ nói là phải mua máy to. 
> thực tế ngay chính em đây, ban đầu ý định chỉ mua máy nhỏ, vì vốn không có, nhu cầu chưa nhiều, kinh nghệm kiến thức bằng không, nhưng khi đi mua máy thì lại cứ tứ vấn máy to, làm mình thích thú nghe theo, về nhà vay tiền mua, cuối cùng nhu cầu ít, hàng k có, lãi đẻ, bây giwof em toàn chỉ đục hàng nhỏ thôi. chán. với số tiền đó có thể mua mấy con máy. 
> em nghĩ những người bán nên tìm hiểu kỹ nhu cầu mua của họ thế nào, chỗ họ có làm ăn đc không,số vốn họ có bao nhiêu và tư vấn cho thật thà, đừng cứ máy ngon, máy to, rồi cuối cùng giao máy nhận tiền xong là bỏ rơi người ta luôn, bào hành bảo trì lôi thôi


Pác mua của ai bôi lên cho em còn tránh

----------

dangtantu1988

----------


## Nam CNC

Nữa à , bác Ít nói nói ít hỏi ít giùm em nhờ , cứ phang kiểu này trong mục này là không nên , anh em đang học hỏi kinh nghiệm lẫn nhau mà. Bác Ít nói cứ mở 1 topic riêng đi, tựa đề là " Phang bể ( vỡ ) đầu mấy thằng bán máy thấy ghét " là em ủng hộ liền, có khi em phang còn ghê hơn chú nữa đó , em mà biết sợ cha nào . Chỉ cần nhìn hình với kinh nghiệm của em thì em nhận xét cho , em nói thẳng nói thật , đôi lúc nói cho chết luôn hehehe , chứ không phải như trường hợp nào đó , hình ảnh rõ ràng mà không cha nào dám nói thật , mà nói thật một cái là bay cái nick liền . Em ghét lắm , chẳng thèm nói cái quái hay chia sẽ gì nữa với cái web **** gì đó ( cái này tránh gây khó khăn cho admin nhà ta ) , vì ghét cái thói phe nhóm ,tiền bạc của cha đàn chủ lương sơn bạc ngoài ấy nên ghét luôn cái trại lương sơn bạc ấy luôn , em khoái cái Lương sơn vàng này thôi hehehe.  Tội nghiệp cho các bác ngoài ấy thiếu nhiều thông tin 2 chiều nên dễ bị sai lầm trong đầu tư máy móc hay được tư vấn sai.

----------

dangtantu1988, diy1102, linhdt1121

----------


## zentic

nghe anh Namcnc thổ lộ tâm tình, e ngồi đọc vừa cười vừa ngẫm. Và cuối cùng e cảm thấy a nam nhà ta giống MC Chấn Thành trong mấy liveshow quá, chắc bình chọn a Nam làm MC cnc, hee

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Kiếm thêm cái mục "Cafe chém gió" cho anh em có thêm chuyện làm...
Chúng ta có Góc thư giãn - Chuyện bên lề -> nhưng có vẻ không hợp tính thời sự văn hóa xã hội thời nay. Có nên kiến nghị thay đổi thành (hoặc thêm) mục "Cafe chém gió" cho kịp thời đại không nhỉ

Chứ những mục trao đổi kiểu này mà "chém gió" thì khó coi quá.

----------


## biết tuốt

máy nhỏ hả , các bác chê mần máy nhỏ lãi ít chả bõ thì để iem  :Big Grin:   bác nào có nhu cầu a nô em  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Trở lại vấn đề.
Bản thân mình cũng đã chế tạo, tư vấn, hướng dẫn, đào tạo.. cho không ít khách hàng. Và sau đây là vài lý do.. tại sao phải là máy to.

1. Vấn đề lợi nhuận là tất nhiên. Tuy nhiên đây không phải là yếu tố quyết định.
2. Với một con máy.. thì
--- có rất nhiều thứ giống nhau cho dù máy lớn hay nhỏ (PC, BOB, các sensor) đôi khi cả bộ trục chính (spindle).
--- có vài thứ.. giống nhau ở vài size máy, chỉ thay đổi khi nâng mức kích thước lên đến một mức nào đó như size ray, vit (16-20-25..) size driver & step motor (M542.. M860, 57.. 60.. 86).
--- Khung máy.
Tức là.. khi tăng kích thước trong ở một mức nhất định thì chi phí tăng lên rất ít so với 1 con máy có kích thước nhỏ hơn. Vì các thiết bị chủ chốt như PC, BOB, driver, motor, VFD, spindle là vẫn vậy, mức chi phí này cố định cho vài kích thước máy (dù to hay nhỏ). Có chăng là tăng chút chi phí cho khung, ray, vit v.v...

Mình thì cố gắng nắm bắt nhu cầu của người dùng. Cố gắng tư vấn cho khách hàng phương án hiệu quả nhất về mục đích sử dụng cũng như giá trị đầu tư. Giải thích cho khách hàng lý do tại sao phải cố gắng đầu tư con máy 400x600 thay vì 200x300 hoặc 300x400. V.v.......

Cái này chỉ là phương châm, phong cách làm việc của mình. Chứ có những người... chỉ vì lợi nhuận mà cố thả câu khách hàng, bất chấp hậu quả, quên đi trách nhiệm của mình (nhiều khi không có trách nhiệm để mà quên) thì mình không rỏ.. việc tư vấn bán hàng lúc đó sẽ như thế nào.

----------


## ít nói

Pác ko đọc à bên  đó em fang nhiệt tình. E chả thuộc băng đảng nào . làm ăn thế cũng nick xanh nick đỏ. Tội mấy cha ko hiểu gì mang trái đắng

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------


## dangtantu1988

làm máy móc, chấp nhận giá cao cũng đc, nhưng yêu cầu là phải đúng như những lời người bán nói, chứ đừng nói ngon, nói ngọt, dụ dỗ người ta đã rồi, khi con mồi cắn câu, mình đc lợi nhuận, cầm tiền trên tay, xong rồi đem con bỏ chợ, chế độ bảo hành ì ạch, em đã bị và rất nhiều người cũng bị như thế, em nghĩ vấn đề đạo đực trong mua bán rất là quan trọng, vài đôi 3 triệu thì là bình thương, nhưng đây là 1 số tiền lớn, nếu lâm vạo tình trạng đó, thì người mua rất là tội nghiệp

----------

linhdt1121, writewin

----------

